# What if I been using the wrong leg?



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Temee said:


> other day I had a try with goofy, and found out seem more easier making the turns that way


From that quote, personally, I would go with goofy.

Riding, sliding on socks or push in the back method doesn't necessarily always produce the same results.

Ultimately, I always say to ride what feels more natural.

I snowboard and surf regular, however when I long board, my stance is goofy. Go figure, however thats what feels best.

GL


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Which foot you use to kick a foot all has nothing to do with riding stance.

The other excercises do (esp the socks one), and almost certainly, you are goofy.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

good replies so far. I'm right dominant but I slide on a floor or ice rink R foot forward. Goofy was for me from the beginning. 

I taught my nephew to ride last year. We did the lets just call it "the slide test" he was a goofy rider. 
About an hour into working with him he asked if he could try the other foot forward. I said sure. He was mostly duck but made a small adjustment on bindings and a Regular rider he's been since. 

Like you felt and others said, go with what feels natural. 
One good thing if you do go goofy, you can now brag you can ride switch :bleh:


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

slyder said:


> He was mostly duck but made a small adjustment on bindings and a Regular rider he's been since.
> 
> Like you felt and others said, go with what feels natural.
> One good thing if you do go goofy, you can now brag you can ride switch :bleh:


Lol, Thanks all for the quick replied, this is interesting about the "adjustment on bindings" I actually had the same problem, when I struggling making the tunes 2 days in a row and told my instructor my freaking right leg seem kept following my front toes / heels when making the turns ( coz many video or bf did it is " move front toes,back toes band keens" )then he adjust my blindings a bit on the right foot, since then is easier to making the turns, the problems is both way I don't feel " natural" lol I mean both seem require a lots of practices for me as am old :S but by the tried of the goofy 1 or 2 times, it just felt a bit easier than others, probably only a small different, if I go goofy now might aswell need another 3 to 4 days start over again, which I dunno if worth it or not.

How many people actually will/can do the switch? Or most of borders eventually will do the switch? If that is the case might aswell stick to it ? Or it will have a big different/effect later on for intermediate level?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Being shoved in the back is a good method to determine the front leg in my experience, but you can't be expecting it as that defeats the purpose 

I swapped between goofy and natural a lot on my first couple of days as I worked things out. Perfectly normal when both feel unnatural.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> I swapped between goofy and natural a lot on my first couple of days as I worked things out. Perfectly normal when both feel unnatural.


Then at the end you ride natural or goofy? and how you determined it ? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you have access to a skateboard? If so ride it around both goofy and regular and see which feels more comfortable.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Do you have access to a skateboard? If so ride it around both goofy and regular and see which feels more comfortable.


I don't have access to a skateboard, but one thing I been noticed something feels more comfortable is that when traversing form left to right heels edge
my hips and keens starting to feel more naturally bend and move itself, not sure it has anything to do with the goofy way or just because the practice result :embarrased1:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Temee said:


> Then at the end you ride natural or goofy? and how you determined it ? :eyetwitch2:


Most evidence suggested I was natural.

- Right-handed
- Right-footed
- When pushed left foot went forward
- Not a fan of Disney characters


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Most evidence suggested I was natural.
> - When pushed right foot went forward


Your right foot went forward but you are a Regular rider? I'm also stick my right foot first but I thought that means am a goofy ?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Temee said:


> I don't have access to a skateboard, but one thing I been noticed something feels more comfortable is that when traversing form left to right heels edge
> my hips and keens starting to feel more naturally bend and move itself, not sure it has anything to do with the goofy way or just because the practice result :embarrased1:


Go to a grocery store and "skate" with a grocery cart - see what foot pushes. And don't think about it, just hop on and go. 

I'm glad I started skateboarding before even knowing about goofy and regular. I just got on and started going - with my right foot on the board and my left pushing. So naturally I went goofy when learning how to snowboard, and it still feels right. Even when doing kickboxing and they say "put one leg forward" most people put their left leg - my right leg comes first. Born goofy is what I say.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Temee 
you are making this harder than it really needs to be. You said it felt better, then switch it and try it. 
Most homes have some sort of smooth surface: tile, patio, hardwood, something kinda slippery. Run and slide on it, just do it. Which foot went forward 1st. Now try that foot forward when you snowboard. 

Absolute worse case. When you get to the ski hill, put on your boots, go find some flat snow and go slide on it. That foot goes down hill first on your snowboard. 

This really isn't that complicated


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Temee said:


> Your right foot went forward but you are a Regular rider? I'm also stick my right foot first but I thought that means am a goofy ?


lol typo, corrected


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Be careful with the skateboard thing. I skate regular, but ride goofy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ehhh...don't worry about ...ride both ways...switch it up...you'll be glad you did it later


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehhh...don't worry about ...ride both ways...switch it up...you'll be glad you did it later


^this^

I was regular right from the start, but was riding switch before the end of my first season! You can read about quite a few experienced, long time snowboarders on this forum who are not really all that comfortable riding switch! So I say go for it!! You won't regret being able to go both ways! (_…not to mention you up your chances of getting a date on a Fri. night by 50%!_) :lol: 


:hairy:


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ehhh...don't worry about ...ride both ways...switch it up...you'll be glad you did it later


Lol, I understand probably many experiences borders would like to do both, but
as a beginner been trying out a couples of weeks and finally make some nice progress and just turn out maybe is wrong way! and then switch back, feel like back to square one lol ( feels like all the buries I got is for nothing !!!) 

But thanks for all the advice, I guess this weekend will just give a go to switch
and hopefully that doesn't need to take 3-4 days ( as regular does ) to make both turns


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

it will come faster than you think. 
You know how to skate, glide, balance, how to off load from the lift, how the board turns, speed that is appropriate. So much more. If it will be that your a goofy footed rider all that work from riding Regular will pay off for ya. 

Just give it a go, you can always go back again


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the sliding on ice method is the closest. Bottom line is, if you setup a true twin board with symmetrical binding stances, and find that it's easier to ride with a certain foot forward, then it's right for you.

Some instructors have been given bad info, and continue to carry it on!


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

My brother in law came up behind me when i was learning and unexpectedly shoved me. they say whatever foot you put out to catch yourself should be your front foot and it has been true to me ever since.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

poutanen said:


> if you setup a true twin board with symmetrical binding stances,


Yes, board is another issue too look for now, checking to buying my own board these couple of days and hopefully can be deliver before the weekend so can try out the switch, dual between a burton Process Smalls 138 junior board and a burton Social board 138 LOL!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Temee said:


> Yes, board is another issue too look for now, checking to buying my own board these couple of days and hopefully can be deliver before the weekend so can try out the switch, dual between a burton Process Smalls 138 junior board and a burton Social board 138 LOL!


Not to derail your own thread, but: how much do you weight? A 138 is a very small board.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

poutanen said:


> Not to derail your own thread, but: how much do you weight? A 138 is a very small board.


Np!, Glad to hear any advice  I had calling different places to ask about my board size and they said ok for me

I'm 152cm/ 5.1 , 48kg/105lbs and size 36/6 boots (I know a midget) :happy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Not to derail your own thread, but: how much do you weight? A 138 is a very small board.


:laugh:
I was thinking the same thing. Either we missed it somewhere that the OP is female, or we have a tweenage boy or a *very* tiny dude! (...if the latter? No offense to the OP intended, but DAMN!!! )  :laugh:


:hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Temee said:


> Yes, board is another issue too look for now, checking to buying my own board these couple of days and hopefully can be deliver before the weekend so can try out the switch, dual between a burton Process Smalls 138 junior board and a burton Social board 138 LOL!


Not sure if you mention gender, but the Social is a womans board, just in case. My daughter has a social and seems to like it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Temee said:


> I'm 152cm/ 5.1 , 48kg/105lbs and size 36/6 boots (I know a midget) :happy:


Okay in that case 138 is just about perfect (depending on the board and brand of course)...

Chomps, he/she said he/she asked her/his "bf" to push them from behind in the first post. And after reviewed recent studies, it seems that heterosexuality is still the dominant sexual choice in the world today. So I made the assumption that someone with a boyfriend would likely be a girl!  I may be in retirement, but I'm not dead!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Okay in that case 138 is just about perfect (depending on the board and brand of course)...
> 
> *Chomps, he/she said he/she asked her/his "bf" to push them* from behind in the first post. And after reviewed recent studies, it seems that heterosexuality is still the dominant sexual choice in the world today. So I made the assumption that someone with a boyfriend would likely be a girl!  I may be in retirement, but I'm not dead!


I guess I missed that,…! Still, he/she could've meant "best friend?"


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Not sure if you mention gender, but the Social is a womans board, just in case. My daughter has a social and seems to like it.


I'm 35F a bit old to starting to learn snowboard I know ( bit embarrassing to say) But I had read up some people said is not a problem as long as the body allow.....I hope is ok :S

Yer, the choice between both is the price and the bindings different, the Burton salesman told me the Junior broad prolly be only can do 1 or 2 season then I would need to buy a new one so he suggested me the 138 Social, thanks for your info tho, if your daughter can ride powder stuff with that social? I was thinking if is okay to ride" try everything a bit" later on when am better skill then might aswell spend a bit more to buy the Social dunno if is make sense ?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I was 43 when I started last year. You are young compared to many on here! If you have the desire, you can do it. It's that simple.

The Social is a parkish board, very soft. I would get a list of what you have available and post for some recommendations.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

f00bar said:


> I was 43 when I started last year. You are young compared to many on here! If you have the desire, you can do it. It's that simple.
> 
> The Social is a parkish board, very soft. I would get a list of what you have available and post for some recommendations.


Thanks for the encouragement feels better really, you have no idea how terrible to feels when my area people starting @ 3yr old and they all ride like a olympus players 

I thought about that but seem need to post another thread and I really only have 2 boards to choose from the shop recommends 

1 : Burton Process Smalls 138 
2 : Burton Social 138


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

One thing you can do in the long run: get a custom board made...

Most boards that small will be very soft. Nothing wrong with that to start, but as you get better you might want something longer and stiffer to handle the speed. But get into it, have fun, and figure out the rest later! :hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Temee said:


> Thanks for the encouragement feels better really, you have no idea how terrible to feels when my area people starting @ 3yr old and they all ride like a olympus players
> 
> I thought about that but seem need to post another thread and I really only have 2 boards to choose from the shop recommends
> 
> ...


Seems like a pretty short list. I have no idea how the shops work in Sweden but those are some pretty slim pickings. Maybe someone with a little more familiarity of how it works over there will chime in with some advice.

Otherwise I'd just go with the less expensive to hold you over until you can do some better shopping. Both of those are fine boards and will work, but there are better fits.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Temee said:


> *I'm 35F a bit old to starting to learn snowboard I know ( bit embarrassing to say)* But I had read up some people said is not a problem as long as the body allow.....I hope is ok :S….


Not embarrassing at all!! I was 50 years old when I first stepped on a snowboard four years ago! There are a _whole bunch_ of us here who didn't get started until after 40-50 etc! Think we've even got a few who only took it up in their 60's! I _know_ we got folks "in" their 60's who've been riding for quite a while! 

We've also got more than one or two female members in their thirties or better! (…_not_ that we'd *ever* be so "Un-Gentlemenly" as to inquire about their age!)  :laugh:

So really,.. At 35? :huh: You're _actually_ one of the "Hot _Young_ Chicks" hangin' with mostly a buncha "creepy Ol' dudes!!! :rofl4: _Hello There!!!_ Welcome!! 

Soooo, you say you're from Sweden eh,..???  

:hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Dude you still crack me up !!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Temee said:


> Np!, Glad to hear any advice  I had calling different places to ask about my board size and they said ok for me
> 
> I'm 152cm/ 5.1 , 48kg/105lbs and size 36/6 boots (I know a midget) :happy:


you could step it up to a 140-142 and get into the women's range for more performance/stiffer board than in the junior leauge. And if your have an amazon personality...even go to 144-46...its not unheard of...my daughter when she was 11-13 at your size was riding a 148 stiff cambered freeride...and by year 3 on that thing was throwin it around.


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Seems like a pretty short list.


Yer, bcoz is ending of season , plus want to buy from a shop that have free return/exchange if anything happens,plus size problem here and there combination all of those then is a short list 



f00bar said:


> I'd just go with the less expensive to hold you over until you can do some better shopping. Both of those are fine boards and will work, but there are better fits.


You pretty much said the same thing as the shop person recommend me, he said since I have the possibility to ride a cheap baby board, why not go for it and wait until I have better skill then know what I need to buy another one later on, he think I wont be knowing how to enjoy a fancy board now anyway, so yer I go for the baby board for now hope it works out fine, Thanks for your advice ! :thumbsup:



chomps1211 said:


> Not embarrassing at all!! I was 50 years old when I first stepped on a snowboard four years ago!you say you're from Sweden eh,..???


It is really comforting to hear that Chomps, and yes am an Asian who live in SE so you can see what I mean, people around me is basically grow up with the snow, first day when I see like a 3 year old on her ski,snowblade or 7 yr old on their board ride like a rocket, I was like OW MA GWAH! but good thing is I live in a small town, there not many people during weekdays, even I had failed like 15+ time on the T-bar lift, there not much of people watching me behind or get mad on the Q etc....Is already come to the point all lift guys are know about me since fxxxing so much on the lift and I know must be hilarious to look @ since my expert skier friend told me " Is super funny to see those borders to failed at the T-bar lift", but I really dun care anymore at this point, I go under the rainbow thingy (for children) and just told lift guys said I want to practice with the lift and they said OK! (for free), but I had never try goofy stand, so when my board arrives next week since trying to switch might aswell try switch stand for the lift again :snowing:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Especially as a beginner, you cannot care about what other people may see or think. No matter how good you are, there is always going to be someone better than you are.

My wife is in her 30's and also trying out snowboarding for the first time this year also. She is nervous about some of the same things. I have been trying to help her get over that and the main thing is - *PRACTICE*. You can't be good unless you get repetition and practice. Nobody is just magically good their first time on a snowboard.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm 28 and just started at the end of last season. You're never too old...okay if you're like 90 and need a walker to get around while you shit in your depends, then you're too old. Otherwise, no.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Temee said:


> It is really comforting to hear that Chomps, and yes am an Asian who live in SE so you can see what I mean, people around me is basically grow up with the snow, first day when I see like a 3 year old on her ski,snowblade or 7 yr old on their board ride like a rocket, I was like OW MA GWAH! but good thing is I live in a small town, there not many people during weekdays, even I had failed like 15+ time on the T-bar lift, there not much of people watching me behind or get mad on the Q etc....Is already come to the point all lift guys are know about me since fxxxing so much on the lift and I know must be hilarious to look @ since my expert skier friend told me " Is super funny to see those borders to failed at the T-bar lift", but I really dun care anymore at this point, I go under the rainbow thingy (for children) and just told lift guys said I want to practice with the lift and they said OK! (for free), but I had never try goofy stand, so when my board arrives next week since trying to switch might aswell try switch stand for the lift again :snowing:


Oh,.. well!!! A "T" lift? That is a _WHOLE_ other story!!! :lol: Those things look treacherous as hell!!  We don't have a lot of those here. I think some of the big resorts out west use them up high or on glaciers etc. I personally have never used one and I'm not looking forward to my first time either!  

My advice is just to keep at it. You will get it eventually. If I can find it,..? I'll post a YouTube link to a vid I saw of a guy failing over and over and OVER on one of those. It's funny as hell to watch, but in the end? His solution to the problem was quite good and I wanted to remember it for whenever I eventually have to face one of those things! :laugh: Maybe it will help you too!

Welcome to the "Addiction!" 
:hairy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I personally have never used one and I'm not looking forward to my first time either!


The first time I skied (long before my snowboarding days) was at Mount Madawaska. A little hill in the middle of nowhere Ontario, and the ONLY lift they had was a t-bar!

The key is not to sit down. If you're used to a chair, the t-bars or platter/button lifts will be weird at first.

Stand there in an athletic position, put the thing just under your butt cheek, and ride it out! Most snowboarders use t-bars between their legs, I don't know where this started but it's much easier to put the bar behind you, and have half of the "T" under your cheek.

With button/platter lifts, ram the thing as far up your crotch as you can!

:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> ….The key is not to sit down. If you're used to a chair, the t-bars or platter/button lifts will be weird at first.
> 
> *Stand there in an athletic position, put the thing just under your butt cheek, and ride it out!* Most snowboarders use t-bars between their legs, *I don't know where this started but it's much easier to put the bar behind you, and have half of the "T" under your cheek.*
> 
> ...


LoL!! That's _exactly_ what this guy does after a dozen or so fails! It definitely looks like the easier method! Thanks for confirming for the OP, (…and myself!)  That this is the right way to do this! :laugh:






:hairy:


----------



## Temee (Mar 22, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Oh,.. well!!! A "T" lift? That is a _WHOLE_ other story!!! :lol: Those things look treacherous as hell!!


Indeed! that is actually a whole new story, I can go on for another 1000 post about this stupid shit lol!

After the second days the 7th times of failing, and the lift guy try to comfort me said well down South those ppl also fall like 3 /4 times too, but I said well is my 7th....THEN! same day immediately go home and study on YouTube! After my bf and my friend " hahahaha & lolololololz" about it and asked me" Is your legs make out of jelly? how can you failed so much, OR so the T is harder than learning snowboard? " 

I can tell you even I got many bruise from snowboard but yes the T-bar does worse than learning snowboard...after I study on the video + some guide post, this damm lift is really harsh for newbie borders I must say ( skier is very simple as I heard my friend said so), after so many failure and be able to make it to 70% to the top, I finally understand some of the major reason, really thanks for the guide on YouTube tbh.

The reason to failed so hard for me I think as the video guy mention, you should be confident with the 1 leg skate skills on the board and have pretty good balance with toes and heels stuff, which I didn't, since from day 1 when I learn I never done 1 leg skate with the board, always strap with 2 and go, so my balance is pretty crap and jelly with 1 leg skate, as soon as some small dips or get a bit steeper = instance fall for me. ( Which can explain why is easier for skier I think because they always go with 2 legs right from start so does when they go on the lift is still can balance with 2 legs, however boarders is different, not everyone at the beginning practice 1 leg skate skills, at least me and my bf didn't, and both failed ofc, but after I watched this video :






Next day got much better, well keep it short is we can be able to ride the lift together without failing but me alone haven't tried it since then, but I probably will try solo again, when I get stable with my goofy stand/skate first, but yer practice,practice and practice, nothing more I can say about this god damm lift lol And you are not the only 1 haven't try that lift and laugh Chomps, I sent the links to my JP friend, he also rofl and told me he didn't know about such lift at all ! :rofl4:










And Yes, I also watched the video you link before and had tired put behind my waist which they think is weird coz no one does in my town lol and still didn't work for me, I did better with standing on the right side, I guess is still bcoz leg shit with balance didn't prepare when dips come up, that video the guy only show he ok with 3 sec lol

But Thanks your idea poutanen , the funny thing is I'm ok with this lift lol


----------

